# For us new and wanna be weavers



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I was poking around the net looking up the direct warping method (ala Ashford method aka Rowena Hart's method) I came across this site and it is fantastic. Full of great explainations and pictures (eh I've seen better) but lots and lots of good solid info. It is the Schacht site, scroll down past the info about their Flip loom and all the other info begins. I haven't looked elsewhere on their site but I bet the have loads of good info on other things too. All this and it was only the first thing I clicked on in my search :baby04: 

http://www.schachtspindle.com/instructions/weaving/flip_manual.htm


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is another site with a ton of info and photos to go with the directions on direct warping. http://www.allfiberarts.com/library/gallery/rigidheddle.htm

Hmmm I suppose I should also post these links in the links thread, I keep forgetting about those threads.

Here is another good ink on warping using the direct method. Good pictures too.

http://spinnersmithweaversmith.com/_wsn/page11.html


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Thank you, thank you, thank you......


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Anytime! I know there are more of us here but maybe weavers are more of the in the closet type than spinners?


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Well, I got that little rigid heddle table loom for fifty cents at a yard sale....spend $20 on a set of 3 shuttles....now I'm lookin for...(or improvising) a threading hook....
I've been searching for how to warp one...but so far all I'd found was for the huge big old floor looms....about put me off the whole thing before I even got it off the ground....I went to Barnes and Noble....lookin for a book on weaving...
Do you know...they have hundreds of books on knitting and crocheting and quilting.....but NOT ONE on weaving or spinning?????? I was a lot shocked and a tad insulted over that....
Since I don't really knit...or crochet...I just want to explore this a bit as a way to use the yarns I so love to spin....Your post was quite timely for me....
I now know, I've got to take the works into town....to a warehouse place I hang out in....to warp it...I just flat out don't have room in my house to do that....lol..but there...I have room and I can leave it set there til I get it done...and it won't be disturbed.
Your post was very timely for me....thanks again!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

As for a slay hook or threading hook I have used a very small crochet hook and that worked just fine. You can find then on eBay sometimes but crochet hooks are so inexpensive and easily available. I can't remember which size I used. Take your heddle to the craft store and find one that will fit through both the slots and holes.

A good book for you that you can find used on Amazon, usually, is Hands on Rigid Heddle Weaving it is by Betty Davenport.

Also if you are interested there are two Yahoo groups that do a lot with RH looms. Small Loom or it may just be known as Loom and the there is small_loom. Both have informative people and it seems that most people are on both. I'm on both as mymerripu also Susan in the Northwoods of Minnesota


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

I took a class on rigid heddle weaving this past Saturday and learned how to do the direct warping method. I'm doing a table runner so by the time I added in for fringe and loom waste my warp was 91" long, so I got a lot of exercise walking from one end of the table to the other 75 times! That counts as my exercise for the week, right? :baby04:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woohoo Sherri! How wide did you make your runner? From what I have read they say it isn't recommended that you use the direct warping method on wide projects but nowhere does anything tell you what they consider wide :shrug: I hate when instructions assume you know what they are talking about. What did your instructors tell you? I would love to hear all about what you learned in you class. Would you please share?


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Flwrbrd said:


> Well, I got that little rigid heddle table loom for fifty cents at a yard sale....spend $20 on a set of 3 shuttles....now I'm lookin for...(or improvising) a threading hook....


These little do-hickeys are real handy for wrapping a small loom.
http://www.amazon.com/Loran-Needle-...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1196120227&sr=1-23


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

My table runner is going to be 12" wide. The instructor didn't say anything about not using direct warping for wide projects. My loom is 36" wide so I think if she knew that to be a problem she would have said something. I suppose if you were doing something really wide the warps on the ends could end up being slightly longer than the ones in the center because they'd be travelling on more of a diagonal to get to the warping peg. If it's a problem I wonder if you could just warp a section at a time or use more than one warping peg?

The other woman in the class is doing a scarf and she used a varegated sock yarn as her warp and then picked a solid color for the weft. She only had a couple of inches woven before the end of class but it looked really interesting. It was an "ah-ha" moment for me because before then I hadn't really considered sock yarn for anything other than socks.


----------

